# ok I have no .....



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

....LIFE.   I have never seen the Sopranos before and my friend let me borrow the first season i wathed all thirteen episodes on sunday then i bought the second season and watched all thirteen episodes yesterday. I can't believe i missed this show damn it is the best.


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

never got into that show, not really my style and all


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

i freakin love it man.


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

you like fat tough italian men with an attitude?


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

what are you tryin to say?


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

you're computer is'nt in a closet is it?


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

not any more lol.


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

so you've come out of the closet?


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

dude quit tricking me lol


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

what, you do tricks


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

dude no. i should close this thread it is not going too well.


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

Face your fears, attack your enemies, cry to your mom, just dont close this thread


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

I've been all alone in hear for 2 days.....2 days dammit.......DEAL WITH IT!!!!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

hey man i am usually the only one in here too. the only reason you were alone here yesterday is cause i was not at work yesterday.


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

ha Saprano boy.....no slackin!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

it was my day off! i needed a day off to pick up some gear.


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

good call, thats the only acceptable excuse


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

arrrrrrg!!!!  wheres the edit button!!~!~!!! 


*-acceptable-*


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

took care of it for you  nate


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

took care of what? theres still no edit button


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

Suckafish ! :lol:


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

i have an edit button hahahahahhahahahahah!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 9, 2004)

Nate you are one funny guy bro...lol


----------

